# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون الادوية والسموم لسنة 2009م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون الأدوية والسموم لسنة 2009م 
(31/5/2009 ) 
الفصل الأول  

أحكام تمهيدية 
إسم القانون 

1ـ يسمى هذا القانون ، " قانون الأدوية والسموم لسنة 2009 " .  
إلغاء وإستثناء 

2ـ يلغى " قانون الصيدلة والسموم لسنة 2001 " ، على أن تظل جميع اللوائح والأوامر والرخص والتسجيلات الصادرة بموجبه سارية الى أن تلغى أو تعدل وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . 
تفسير 

3ـ فى هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :
" الأدوية أو المستحضرات يقصد بها الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية الواردة فى أحـد دساتير الأدوية المعتمدة من المجلس ،
الصيدلانية الدستورية "
" الإسم التجارى " يقصد به الإسم الذى يطلقه صانع الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى أو منتجه أو موزعه على الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى الخاص به ليميزه عن الأدوية والمستحضرات المماثلة (المنافسة) ، 
" الإسم الجنيس " يقصد به الاسم العلمى أو العالمى غير التجارى الذى يعرف به الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى وفقاً لما يحدده المجلس ،
" الإعلان " يقصد به أى تنبيه أو نشرة أو منشور أو ديباجة أو ملصقة أو مطبوع أو بيان يصدر كتابة أو بوساطة أى وسيلة تعمل عن طريق إصدار أو نقل الصوت أو الضوء ،
" التجارب الطبية " يقصد بها أى تجارب أو دراسات تشمل إعطاء أى دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى بصورة مباشرة لإنسان أو حيوان بغرض التعرف على مأمونيته أو فاعليته أو أضراره الصحية على الإنسان أو الحيوان ،
" الدواء الجنيس " يقصد به الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى الذى لا يخضع لحماية فكرية والذى يمكن إنتاجه دون ترخيص من مخترعه ،
" الدواء المغشوش " يقصد به الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلاني أو المستلزم الطبي أو مستحضر التجميل الذي تم إنتاجه عمداً أو إحتيالاً ليحتوي على كمية أقل من المادة أو المواد الفاعلة أو لا يحتوي على أي مادة فاعلة ،
"الدواء غيرالمطابق يقصد به الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلاني أو المستلزم الطبي أو مستحضر التجميل الذي يكون تركيز المادة أو المواد الفاعلة فيه 
للمواصفات" غير مطابق لديباجته أو لدساتير الأدوية المعتمدة من المجلس،
" السلطة الصحية " يقصد بها الجهة الموكل لها أمر الصحة العامة بالولاية أو من تفوضه ،
" السلطة البيطرية " يقصد بها السلطة الموكل لها أمر الثروة الحيوانية بالولاية أو من تفوضه ،
" السجل الرسمى " يقصد به السجل الذى تكون حيازته وإستعماله وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه ،
" السموم " يقصد بها أى مادة واردة فى قائمة السموم المعدة وفقاً للوائح أو أوامر المجلس ،
" الشخص المؤهل " يقصد به الشخص المتخصص مهنياً فى صناعة وتداول الدواء والمستحضرات الصيدلانية وفقاً للوائح التى يصدرها المجلس ،
" الصيدلية " يقصد بها المنشأة الصيدلانية المرخص لها ببيع الأدوية البشرية و الأدوية البيطرية و المستحضرات الصيدلانية المسجلة والمستلزمات الطبية ومستحضرات التجميل وصرف التذاكر الطبية فى محل البيع بالتجزئة بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ،
" اللجان الفنية " يقصد بها اللجنة الفنية للأدوية البشرية و اللجنة الفنية للأدوية البيطرية وأي لجان فنية أخرى يكونها المجلس بموجب أحكام هذا القانون ،
" المجلس " يقصد به المجلس القومى للأدوية والسموم المنشأ بموجب أحكام المادة 4(1) ،
"المدير الفنى " يقصد به الصيدلي أو الطبيب البيطري الذى يقوم بإدارة المنشأة الصيدلانية ويكون مسئولاً عنها فنياً ،
" المستحضرات الصيدلانية " يقصد بها المنتجات أو التراكيب التى تحتوى أو توصف بأنها تحتوى على دواء أو مادة أو أكثر ذات خواص طبية لعلاج الإنسان أو الحيوان من الأمراض أو الوقاية منها أو تستعمل لأى غرض طبى آخر والتى سبق تحضيرها فى شكل صيدلانى للبيع أو إعطائها للجمهور لإستعمالها من الظاهر أو الباطن أو بطريق الحقن وتعتبر فى حكم هذا كل المستحضرات النباتية والحيوانية والتى يكون أحد مكوناتها نباتياً أو من أصل نباتى أو حيوانى والسوائل والمجهزات المعدة للتطهير التى لم تذكر فى دساتير الأدوية وكذلك المنتجات الغذائية الخاصة التى لا تستعمل إلا للأغراض الطبية ومستحضرات التجميل ذات الأثر الطبى وفقاً لما يحدده المجلس ،
" المعمل المرجعي " يقصد به المعمل المرجعي القومى المعتمد بوساطة المجلس بإعتباره معملاً مرجعياً للتحاليل فى مجال أو مجالات معينة ،
" المنشأة الصيدلانية " يقصد بها الصيدليات أو مستودعات الأدوية أو مصانع الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية أو مكاتب الإعلام للأدوية أو محلات بيع الأدوية البيطرية أو الأدوية البسيطة أو معامل إنتاج الأمصال و اللقاحات ،
" الوزير " يقصد به الوزير الذى يحدده رئيس الجمهورية ، 
" دستور الأدوية " يقصد به المرجع الرسمي الذى يحتوي على المواصفات الكيماوية والحيوية والفسيولوجية والصيدلانية للأدوية البشرية أو البيطرية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية الواردة فيه والمعتمد من المجلس ،
" دواء " يقصد به أى مادة أو خليط من المواد تصنع أو تباع أو تعرض للبيع أو تقدم للإستعمال فى علاج أو تسكين أو الوقاية من أو تشخيص مرض أو حالات جسمانية غير طبيعية أو عوارض فى الإنسان أو الحيوان أو الحفاظ على أو تصحيح أو تعديل الوظائف العضوية فى الإنسان أو الحيوان،
" دواء مسجل أو مستحضرصيدلاني مسجل" يقصد به أى دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى تام التصنيع بما فى ذلك التعبئة والتغليف ينتجه مصنع معين يكون مسجلاً وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون 
" دواء مخدر " يقصد به أى من الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية أو المواد الواردة فى القسم الأول من قائمة السموم الصادرة وفق أحكام هذا القانون ،
" صيدلى " يقصد به أى صيدلى مسجل مرخص له بمزاولة مهنة الصيدلة وفق أحكام قانون المجلس الطبى السودانى ،
" طبيب " يقصد به طبيب بشرى أو طبيب أسنان لديه رخصة لمزاولة مهنته بهذه الصفة فى السودان وفقاً لأحكام قانون المجلس الطبى السودانى ،
" طبيب بيطري " يقصد به طبيب بيطري لديه رخصة لمزاولة مهنته بهذه الصفة وفقاً لأحكام قانون المجلس البيطري السودانى ،
" مبيد " يقصد به أى مادة أو خليط من المواد معدة لإبادة الحشرات والقوارض والنباتات والآفات الضارة ،
" مستحضر التجميل " يقصد به أى مادة أو خليط من المواد الغرض منها أن توضع عن طريق المسح أو السكب أو الرش العادى أو الرش الرزازى أو التعفير أو أى وسيلة أخرى على سطح جسم الإنسان أو أى جزء منه بغرض نظافته أو تجميله أو تعطيره أو جعله أكثر جاذبية أو لوقايته أو لتغيير شكله أو منظره أو رائحته ويستثنى من ذلك الصابون والأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ،
" مستلزم طبى " يقصد به أي جهاز أو أداة أو آلة أو مادة كاشفة أو أي شئ مماثل أو جزء منها يعد بغرض الإستعمال فى تشخيص أو علاج المرض أو الوقاية منه أو التخفيف من آثاره فى الإنسان أو الحيوان بغرض تعديل هيكل الجسم أو أي من وظائفه بشرط ألا يعتمد فى إحداث المفعول المطلوب عن طريق التفاعل الكيميائى أو الإستقلاب داخل الجسم ويشمل ذلك المستلزمات الخاصة بتربية الحيوان وزيادة إنتاجه ويستثنى من ذلك الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ،
" مستودع الأدوية " يقصد به المنشأة الصيدلانية المرخص لها بإستيراد أو شراء أو توزيع المستحضرات الصيدلانية المسجلة والمواد اللازمة لتحضير الوصفات الطبية وصناعات الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية بالجملة فقط ،
" مصنع الأدوية " يقصد به المنشأة المرخص لها بإنتاج أو تحضير أو ترتيب أو تجهيز أو تعبئة أو تغليف المستحضرات الصيدلانية أو المواد الأولية الدوائية أو أى دواء على نطاق صناعى وكذلك المنتجات الأخرى ذات الصلة التى تستعمل فى الأغراض الطبية أو الصحية بقصد البيع أو التوزيع بالجملة ،
" مكتب الإعلام الدوائى " يقصد به المنشأة الصيدلانية المرخص لها بالعمل كمكتب إعلام للأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية والكيماويات الدوائية لتقوم بإعلام أعضاء المهن الطبية وغيرهم من المختصين عن طريق تزويدهم بالمعلومات العلمية اللازمة عن الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية والمواد التى تنتجها مصانع الأدوية وذلك بالوسائل الإعلامية التى يسمح بها هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه ،
" يجهز " يقصد به صرف أو إعداد أو تركيب دواء بناء على تذكرة طبية صادرة من طبيب أو طبيب بيطرى ،
" يصرف " يقصد بها صرف دواء بناء على تذكرة طبية صادرة من طبيب أو طبيب بيطرى بالمطابقة لتلك التذكرة .  



الفصل الثانى 

المجلس 
إنشاء المجلس

4ـ (1) ينشأ مجلس يسمى ، " المجلس القومى للأدوية والسموم " وتكون له شخصية إعتبارية وصفة تعاقبية مستديمة وخاتم عام وحق التقاضى بإسمه .
(2) يكون مقر المجلس بالعاصمة القومية .
(3) يخضع المجلس لإشراف الوزير . 
تشكيل المجلس ودورته

5ـ (1) يشكل المجلس بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية الوزير من رئيس وعدد من الأعضاء من ذوى الخبرة والكفاءة العالية على أن يشمل كل التخصصات ذات الصلة ، ويحدد القرار مخصصات رئيس المجلس وأعضائه .
(2) تستمر عضوية المجلس لمدة خمس سنوات ويجوز إعادة تعيين الأعضاء . 
سلطات المجلس و إختصاصاته 
6ـ (1) المجلس هو السلطة القومية المختصة بوضع المواصفات والضوابط والشروط الخاصة بعمليات الإستيراد والتصنيع والرقابة والتخزين والتسعير والترحيل وإستعمال الأدوية ومستحضرات التجميل وكل المستلزمات الطبية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية حسب المواصفات المعتمدة .
(2) دون المساس بعموم ما تقدم يختص المجلس بالآتى :
(أ ) إعتماد المعامل المرجعية ووضع الأسس والضوابط والشروط اللازمة لترخيص مستودعات الأدوية والمعامل الصيدلانية ومصانع الأدوية ومعامل الأمصال واللقاحات البيطرية ومكاتب الإعلام الدوائى ، 
(ب) تسجيل الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ومستحضرات التجميل والمستلزمات الطبية والسموم وتحديد الشروط الخاصة بالتسجيل ،
(ج ) وضع النظم والضوابط والشروط اللازمة لممارسة المنشأة الصيدلانية للعمل المرخص لها به وإستمرارها فى ممارسة العمل ،
(د ) وضع النظم والضوابط والشروط اللازمة لإدارة المنشآت الصيدلانية،
(هـ) تسجيل شركات الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية الأجنبية أو فروعها أو وكيلها المعتمد وفق الضوابط والشروط التى يحددها بقرار منه ،
(و ) الترخيص بإجراء تجارب الأدوية على الإنسان أو الحيوان بعد إستيفاء طالب الترخيص للشروط الواردة بالمادة 22(2) وإلتزامه بكافة ما يحدده المجلس من شروط وضوابط وقواعد لتنظيم إجراء تجارب الأدوية على الإنسان والحيوان ،
(ز) وضع الشروط الخاصة بتسجيل الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ومستحضرات التجميل والمستلزمات الطبية وتشمل مراعاة الحاجة والسلامة والفاعلية والسعر والجودة وحماية المستهلك ومدة التسجيل وتجديدها والرسوم الواجب دفعها ،
(ح ) تحديد نوع معين من الأدوية أو المستحضرات الصيدلانية وإلزام صاحب المستودع أو الوكيل للشركة المنتجة بإستيراده متى ما رؤى ضرورة وجود ذلك الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى بالبلاد ،
(ط ) إلزام مصانع الأدوية داخل السودان بإنتاج أي نوع من أنواع الأدوية المنتجة لها وفق ما تقضيه الضرورة ،
(ى ) الموافقة على تصدير الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية الى خارج البلاد ،
(ك ) وضع أسس وضوابط حفظ سجلات الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية الوارد والمنصرف فى مستودع الأدوية ،
(ل ) تنظيم عمليات إنتاج الأدوية ومراقبتها وضبط جودتها وتوزيعها ،
( م ) إعداد قائمة بالسموم ونشرها بالجريدة الرسمية وتعديلها من وقت لآخر .
(ن) تكوين أي لجان مؤقتة أو دائمة لمساعدته فى أداء مهامه وتحديد إختصاصاتها .
(س) إعتماد سياسات التنسيق مع الجهات ذات الصلة .
(ع) إجازة الهيكل التنظيمى والوظيفى للأمانة العامة .
(ف) أي سلطات أخرى لازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .
(3) يجوز للمجلس أن يفوض أياً من سلطاته وإختصاصاته الى رئيسه أو أي من أعضائه أو لجانه بالشروط التى يراها مناسبة . 
إجتماعات المجلس  
7ـ (1) يجتمع المجلس بدعوة من رئيسه ثلاث مرات على الأقل فى السنة ويجـوز لرئيس المجلس أن يدعو لإجتماع طارئ متى ما رأى ضرورة لذلك أو بطلب ثلثى أعضاء المجلس كتابة .
(2) فى حالة غياب رئيس المجلس يتولى أكبر الأعضاء سناً رئاسة المجلس .
(3) يكتمل النصاب القانونى لإجتماعات المجلس بحضور أكثر من نصف أعضائه.
(4) تصدر قرارات المجلس بأغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين على أن يكون لرئيس المجلس صوت مرجح فى حالة تعادل الأصوات . 
الإفضاء بالمصلحة  
8ـ يجب على رئيس المجلس أو أى من أعضائه تكون له مصلحة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة فى أى أمر أو إقتراح مطروح على المجلس للنظر فيه أن يفضى للمجلس بطبيعة المصلحة التى تربطه بذلك الأمر أو الإقتراح ولا يجوز له الإشتراك فى أى مداولة أو قرار يصدره المجلس بشأنه . 
إختصاصات رئيس المجلس وسلطاته  
9ـ تكون لرئيس المجلس الإختصاصات والسلطات الآتية :
(أ ) رئاسة المجلس والدعوة لإجتماعاته وتحديد أجندة الإجتماع بالتشاور مع الأمين العام ،
(ب) الإشراف على أداء الأمانة العامة للمجلس ،
(ج ) تمثيل المجلس داخل السودان وخارجه والتحدث باسمه ،
(د ) تفويض أى من سلطاته لأى من الأعضاء ،
(هـ) أى إختصاصات أخرى يوكلها له المجلس . 
الأمانة العامة
10ـ تكون للمجلس أمانة عامة برئاسة الأمين العام . 
تعيين الأمين العام  
11ـ (1) يعيَّن مجلس الوزراء بقرار منه بناءً على توصية الوزير أميناً عاماً متفرغاً للمجلس ويحدد القرار مخصصاته .
(2) يكون الأمين العام مسئولاً عن أداء واجباته أمام المجلس .  
إختصاصات الأمين العام  
12ـ تكون للأمين العام الإختصاصات الآتية :
( أ ) متابعة تنفيذ قرارات المجلس ،
(ب) تولى المسئولية التنفيذية والإدارية والفنية والمالية للمجلس ،
(ج ) إعداد جداول أعمال المجلس تحت إشراف رئيس المجلس وحفظ المكاتبات المتعلقة بتلك الأعمال ،
( د ) الإحتفاظ بمحاضر الجلسات وتقديمها للأعضاء ،
(هـ) إرسال قرارات المجلس وتوصياته الى الجهات المختصة وإطلاع المجلس بما تم تنفيذه ،
( و ) الإحتفاظ بخاتم المجلس وإستخدامه بالكيفية التى تحددها اللوائح . 
تشكيل اللجان الفنية 
13ـ (1) يشكل المجلس بقرار منه لجنة للأدوية البشرية ولجنة للأدوية البيطرية وأي لجان فنية أخرى ويحدد إختصاصاتها ومهامها ، وذلك لمساعدته فى تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون . 
(2) يجوز لتلك اللجان أن تضع لوائح داخلية لتنظيم أعمالها . 
المعمل المرجعي القومي 
14ـ (1) يكون المعمل المرجعي القومي هو المعمل المرجعي المعتمد من المجلس ويكون تابعاً له . 
(2) يجوز أن تكون هنالك معامل معتمدة أخرى يضع المجلس مواصفاتها وشروطها وتكون شهاداتها معتمدة لديه .
(3) يقوم المجلس بإعتماد الأشخاص المؤهلين الذين يحق لهم الإفراج عن الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية المصنعة محلياً والمستوردة بالمعمل المرجعي القومي أو المعامل المعتمدة الأخرى وفقاً للائحة يضعها المجلس ولا يجوز إعتماد أي شهادة صادرة من هذه المعامل إلا بعد التوقيع عليها بواسطة الشخص المؤهل . 

الفصل الثالث  

المنشآت الصيدلانية  
التراخيص  
15ـ لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يقوم بتصنيع أو تحضير أو تجهيز أو إستيراد أو توزيع أو بيع أو عرض للبيع أو نقل أو تداول أي مستحضر صيدلانى أو أي من السموم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون ما لم يكن مرخصاً له بذلك وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .  
وجوب تسجيل الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية  
16ـ (1) لا يجوز لأى شخص تصنيع أو تحضير أو تجهيز أو إستيراد أو توزيع أو بيع أو عرض للبيع أو تسليم لإعادة البيع أى دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى أو مستلزم طبى أو مستحضر تجميل إلا بعد تسجيله وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه .
(2) يستثنى من أحكام البند (1) التجهيزات التى تحضر داخل الصيدلية والعينات المصدقة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون التى تستجلب لغرض التسجيل أو الدعاية أو الأبحاث أو أدوية الطوارئ التى يقررها المجلس . 
رفض تسجيل الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية  
17ـ يجوز للمجلس رفض تسجيل أى دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى أو مستحضر تجميل أو مستلزم طبى أو تجديد التسجيل متى ما اقتنع بأن ذلك الدواء أو المستحضر غير مستوفٍ لشروط التسجيل فى وقت الرفض مع إبداء الأسباب لمقدم الطلب كتابة . 
إدراج شركات الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية الأجنبية فى السجلات 
18ـ (1) لا يجوز إستيراد أى دواء أو مستحضر صـيدلانى أو مستحضر تجميل أو مستلزم طبى من أى شركة خارج السودان ما لم تكن تلك الشركة مدرجة فى سجلات المجلس .
(2) يقوم المجلس بالتأكد من صحة البيانات المقدمة من تلك الشركات بكافة الوسائل وله الحق فى الرقابة والتفتيش على مصانع تلك الشركات ومخازنها لهذا الغرض . 
شروط ومتطلبات تسجيل شركات الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية الأجنبية 
19ـ بالإضافة الى أى شروط تحددها اللوائح الخاصة بتسجيل شركات مصانع الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ومستحضرات التجميل والمستلزمات الطبية الأجنبية يجب أن تقدم الشركة :
(أ ) ما يثبت أنها مصنعة للدواء أو للمستحضر الصيدلانى أو المستلزم الطبى أو مستحضر التجميل وليست معبئة له ،
(ب) ما يثبت أن منتجاتها مسموح بتداولها فى بلد المنشأ وبذات التركيبة والنوعية ودواعى الإستعمال ،
(ج ) بياناً بفروعها مع تحديد شكل ونشاط كل فرع منها إن كان مصِّنعاً أو معِّبئاً أو موِّزعاً ،
(د ) بياناً بأسماء الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية والمستلزمات الطبية ومستحضرات التجميل التى تصنِّعها ،
(هـ) تاريخ تأسيسها وأسماء الدول المسجلة بها . 
شهادة التسجيل
20ـ يصدر المجلس شهادة بتسجيل الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى أو مستحضر التجميل أو المستلزم الطبى بالشكل المقرر لمدة خمس سنوات وتشمل أى قيود مقررة بعد دفع رسوم التسجيل أو التجديد المقررة ، وفى حالة عدم التجديد يعتبر التسجيل لاغياً تلقائياً. 
الإستئناف 
21ـ (1) يجوز لأي شخص تضرر من أى قرار صادر من أى من اللجان الفنية أو اللجان المفوضة أن يستأنف الى المجلس فى خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ القرار ويكون قرار المجلس فى هذا الشأن نهائياً .
(2) يجوز لأى شخص تضرر من أى قرار صادر من المجلس بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أن يستأنف للمحكمة المختصة فى خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بالقرار . 

الفصل الرابع 

تقييد إجراء التجارب  
الموافقة على إجراء التجارب على الإنسان 
22ـ (1) لا يجوز لأي شخص إجراء تجارب طبية لأى دواء مستحضر صيدلانى على أى إنسان إلا بعد موافقة المجلس .
(2) يجب للحصول على الموافقة تقديم الآتى :
(أ ) وثيقة علمية توضح جميع تفاصيل التجارب التى ينوى إجراءها ،
(ب) تفصيل وافى عن الدواء أو المستحضر الذى سيتم تجربته وإعطاؤه للإنسان وجرعاته وكمياته وكيفية تعاطيه ونوع وعدد الفحوصات والتحاليل التى ستجرى على الإنسان وعدد ونوع وعمر الأشخاص الذين ستجرى عليهم التجارب ،
(ج ) مكونات الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى وسمياته وتأثيره الفسيولوجى والبيولوجى والسريرى على الجسم ووظائفه وكل ما يتعلق بمفعوله وآثاره وسلامته على الإنسان وتفاصيل التجارب السابقة ،
(د ) أى بيانات ومعلومات أخرى حسبما يقرره المجلس فى اللوائح . 
عدم السماح بإجراء التجارب 
23ـ لا يجوز الترخيص أو السماح بإجراء أى تجارب طبية على الإنسان ما لم تثبت نتائج التجارب العلمية والطبية الموثقة السابقة والتى أجريت فى دول أخرى عدم إضرار الدواء أو المستحضر المعني بصحة الإنسان بالمقارنة بالبدائل المستعملة مع أخذ فاعلية الدواء أو المستحضر ونوع المرض في الإعتبار . 
موافقة الشخص المعني على إجراء التجارب  
24ـ لا يجوز إجراء أي تجربة على أي شخص ما لم يقدم موافقته كتابة ومعتمدة من السلطة الصحية وذلك بعد إعلامه أو إعلام ولى أمره فى حالة القاصر بكل وضوح ، بأنه ستجرى عليه تجارب طبية وتبصيره عن جميع الآثار الضارة التى قد تترتب على تجارب إستعمال الدواء أو المستحضر وعدد ونوع العينات التى ستؤخذ منه والفحوصات والتحاليل التى ستجرى عليه والضمانات والحقوق التى ستوفر له . 
إجراء التجارب على الحيوان 
25ـ لا يجوز إجراء التجارب الخاصة بالأدوية والعقاقير والمستحضرات الصيدلانية والبيطرية إكلينيكياً على الحيوان إلا بعد الحصول على إذن بذلك من المجلس وفقاً للوائح . 
مسئولية الجهة التى طلبت إجراء التجربة  
26ـ يعتبر الشخص أو الجهة التى طلبت إجراء التجربة مسئولة مسئولية مباشرة وكاملة عن أى أضرار تحدث للإنسان أو المجتمع أو البيئة نتيجة لإجراء التجربة ، ويكون ملزماً بسداد كافة الحقوق والتعويضات الناجمة عن تلك الأضرار بالإضافة الى أى مسئولية قانونية أخرى . 

الفصل الخامس 

السموم  
قائمة المواد السامة 
27ـ (1) يصدر المجلس بأمر منه قائمة بالمواد التى تعتبر سموماً وفقاً لأحكـام هذا القانون ، وينشرها فى الجريدة الرسمية ويجوز له تعديل تلك القائمة من وقت لآخر حسبما يراه مناسباً .
(2) تقسم القائمة التى تصدر بموجب أحكام البند (1) الى ثلاثة أقسام على الوجه الآتى :
(أ ) القسم الأول ، ويتضمن المواد المخدرة المستخدمة فى الأدوية والتى يرى المجلس أنها من المواد المخدرة الخطرة التى قد تؤدى الى الإدمان وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام قانون المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1994 ،
(ب) القسم الثانى ، ويتضمن السموم التى يكون من رأى المجلس أنها أدوية غير خطرة على أن تصرف بواسطة صيدلى مسجل أو شخص مرخص له ببيع السموم الواردة بالقسم الثانى ،
(ج ) القسم الثالث ، ويتضمن السموم من غير الأدوية والتى تكون شائعة الإستعمال بوساطة الجمهور لأغراض غير متعلقة بعلاج الإنسان أو الحيوان .
(3) يجوز للمجلس أن يصدر الأوامر اللازمة لوضع الضوابط والأسس المتعلقة بالفقرتين (ب)،(ج) على أن تتضمن تلك الضوابط صرف السموم والتذكرة الطبية وطريقة رصد البيانات وتدوينها فى السجل الذى يحفظ لهذا الغرض . 
إعتبار المبيدات مواداً سامة  
28ـ (1) لأغراض هذا الفصل تعتبر جميع المبيدات مواداً سامة .
(2) لا يجوز إستيراد أو تصنيع أو تداول أى من المبيدات المسجلة بموجب قانون مبيدات الآفات لسنة 1974 إلا بعد إيداع معلومات كافية لدى المجلس عن :
(أ ) التركيب الكيميائى وتركيزه ،
(ب) البيانات الخاصة بسمية المبيد للإنسان والحيوان بصورة مباشرة أو عن طريق تلوث المياه والتربة والمنتجات الغذائية ببقاياه .
(ج ) الآثار السمية الناتجة عن سوء الإستعمال ،
(د ) طريقة إستعمال المبيد بصورة سليمة تحمى الإنسان والحيوان ،
(هـ) طريقة الإسعاف والترياق المضاد . 
ضوابط إستيراد وتصنيع وصرف 
الأدوية المخدرة 
29ـ (1) مع مراعاة أحكام قانون المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1994 ، لا يجوز لأى :
(أ ) شخص أن يستورد أو يصنع أو يتداول أى دواء مخدر غير وارد فى قائمة السموم ،
(ب) منشأة صيدلانية أن تستورد الى السودان أو أن تصدر منه أى دواء مخدر إلا بموجب رخصة يصدرها المجلس بالشكل المقرر ،
(ج ) منشأة صيدلانية أن تصنع أى دواء مخدر أو تقوم بأى عملية فى سبيل وصفه إلا بموجب رخصة خاصة يصدرها المجلس بالشكل المقرر ويجب أن يحدد فى تلك الرخصة محل العمل والشروط الواجب مراعاتها للقيام بتصنيع الدواء المخدر ،
(د ) منشأة صيدلانية أن تصرف أى دواء مخدر أو الحصول عليه لأى شخص آخر غير حاصل على رخصة أو مرخص له بطريقة أخرى حيازة ذلك الدواء المخدر أو لأى شخص لديه رخصة أو مرخصاً كما تقدم إلا وفقاً لنصوص وشروط تلك الرخصة .
(2) لا يجوز تطبيق أحكام البند (1) إذا كان الدواء المخدر قد قام بصرفه أو تجهيزه بنفسه وبطريقة مشروعة صيدلى مسجل فى محل مرخص له وفقاً لتذكرة طبية صادرة من طبيب أو طبيب بيطرى أو إعطاؤه تحت المراقبة الشخصية لذلك الطبيب أو الطبيب البيطرى . 
التذكرة الطبية لصرف الأدوية المخدرة 
30ـ مع مراعاة قانون المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1994 يحدد المجلس بموجب لائحة يصدرها شروط وضوابط إصدار التذكرة الطبية لصرف الأدوية المخدرة بما فى ذلك الأغراض التى من أجلها يتم الصرف والضوابط المتعلقة بحيازة الأدوية المخدرة وكيفية حفظ السجل فى محل المنشأة الصيدلانية . 

الفصل السادس 

أحكام متنوعة  
تقييد الإعلان عن الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية  
31ـ (1) لا يجوز لأى شخص أن يقوم بنشر أو يشترك فى نشر أى إعـلان عن أى دواء أو أى مستحضر صيدلاني أو مستلزم طبي أو عشبي أو أي مادة توحي بأنها علاج أو وقاية من مرض مهما كان نوعه بصيغة أو بطريقة يقصد منها الترويج لإستعمال الدواء أو المستحضر الصيدلانى لعلاج الأمراض أو الوقاية منها أو تشخيصها أو لإسترداد الإنسان أو الحيوان لوظائف جسمه العضوية ما لم يحصل على موافقة المجلس .
(2) تحدد اللوائح طريقة الإعلان ومحتوياته وشكله وصيغته ومدته وتجهيزه وصحة محتوياته . 
ديباجة الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية 
32ـ (1) يجب أن تحمل كل عبوة صغيرة كانت أم كبيرة تحتوى على كمية من أى دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى سابق التعبئة ديباجة تحمل البيانات المقررة بحروف واضحة ومقروءة .
(2) تحدد اللوائح المسائل الخاصة بوضع ديباجة الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ومحتوياتها وشكلها والحالات التى يجوز فيها إستثناء بعض العبوات من أحكام هذه المادة .
(3) يجب أن تحمل الأدوية المجانية التى توزعها الحكومة أو تلك التى تأتى عن طريق المنح ديباجة واضحة تبين ذلك . 
إستعمال الأسماء الجنيسة  
33ـ لا يجوز لأى من مؤسسات القطاع العام أو لأي من العاملين فيها إستعمال أسماء بخلاف الأسماء الجنيسة للأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية عند وصفها للمرضى أو صرفها أو الإعلان عنها أو التعامل فيها بأى صورة من الصور . 

الفصل السابع 

أحكام مالية 
موارد المجلس المالية 
34ـ تتكون موارد المجلس المالية من الآتى :
(أ ) ما تخصصه له الدولة من إعتمادات ،
(ب) الرسوم والأموال التى يتم تحصيلها مقابل ما يقدمه المجلس وأمانته العامة ولجانه من أعمال أو خدمات أو إستشارات بموافقة وزارة المالية والإقتصاد الوطنى،
(ج ) المساعدات والهبات التى يقبلها المجلس ،
(د ) أي موارد أخرى يوافق عليها المجلس . 
الحسابات والمراجعة  
35ـ (1) يحتفظ المجلس بدفاتر حسابات صحيحة ومستوفاة وفقاً للأسس المحاسبية السليمة المتبعة فى هذا الشأن . 
(2) يودع المجلس أمواله فى المصارف فى حسابات جارية أو كوديعة استثمارية على أن يكون التعامل فى تلك الحسابات والسحب منها وفقاً للنظم المقررة وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات المالية والمحاسبية المعمول به .
(3) يقوم ديوان المراجعة القومى أو من يفوضه فى ذلك وتحت إشرافه بمراجعة حسابات المجلس بعد نهاية كل سنة مالية . 
الموازنة
36ـ تكون للمجلس موازنة مستقلة تعد وفقاً للأسس المعمول بها فى الدولة . 

الفصل الثامن 

أحكام ختامية 
الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية المغشوشة  
37ـ (1) يعتبر أي دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى أو مستلزم طبي أو مستحضر تجميل مغشوشاً إذا :
(أ ) تم إنتاجه عمداً أو إحتيالاً ليحتوي على كمية أقل من المادة أو المواد الفاعلة ،
(ب) كان لا يحتوي على أي مادة أو مواد فاعلة .
(2) لا يجوز تصنيع أو إستيراد أو بيع أو عرض للبيع أو توزيع أو تداول أي دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى أو مستلزم طبي أو مستحضر تجميل مغشوش . 
المستحضرات الصيدلانية غير المطابقة للمواصفات 
38ـ (1) يعتبر أي دواء أو مستحضر صيدلاني أو مستلزم طبي أو مستحضر تجميل غير مطابق للمواصفات إذا لم يستوف شروط المواصفة المطلوبة .
(2) لا يجوز توزيع أو بيع أو عرض للبيع أي دواء أو مستحضر صيدلاني أو مستلزم طبي أو مستحضر تجميل إذا ثبت بالتحليل المعملي أنه غير مطابق للمواصفات .  
العقوبات 
39ـ مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (ج) وأى عقوبة أشد فى أى قانون آخر :
(أ ) كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون يعاقب عند الإدانة وفقاً للجدول الملحق بهذا القانون ،
(ب) كل من يخالف أحكام الأوامر أو اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون يعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً ،
(ج ) يجوز للمحكمة عند الإدانة بموجب أحكام أي من الفقرتين (أ ) أو (ب) أن تأمر بمصادرة أى دواء أو مستحضر صيدلانى أو مستحضر تجميل أو مستلزم طبى إذا كان صالحاً للإستعمال أو إبادته إذا كان غير صالح للإستعمال وذلك بناء على طلب المجلس . 
سلطة إصدار اللوائح 
40ـ يجوز للمجلس أن يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم ، يجوز أن تنص تلك اللوائح على المسائل الآتية :
(أ ) تنظيم أو تقييد تسجيل أو تجديد تسجيل المستحضرات الصيدلانية ومستحضرات التجميل والمستلزمات الطبية أو إلغاء تسجيل أى منها ،
(ب) تنظيم عمل مكاتب الإعلام الدوائى ووضع الضوابط اللازمة لنشاطها ،
(ج ) الشروط الواجب توافرها فى المعامل الصيدلانية لضمان جودة إنتاجها وضبطه ،
(د ) إستثناء أي سلعة أو مادة أو أي مجموعة من السلع أو المواد التى يدخل فى تركيبها أى دواء أو مادة من أي حكم من أحكام هذا القانون يتصل ببيع الأدوية ،
(هـ) طرق المحافظة على الأدوية وتخزينها ،
(و ) إستيراد الأدوية والمواد العلاجية ومستحضرات التجميل والمستلزمات الطبية وتصديرها ونقلها وحيازتها وبيعها ووضع الديباجات عليها ،
(ز ) إضافة عناصر معينة لأى أدوية أو سموم تجعلها سهلة التمييز ،
(ح ) وضع أسس وضوابط تصنيع الأدوية وتركيبها وتجهيزها ،
(ط ) الشروط الواجب توافرها عند تسجيل الشركات المنتجة للأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية المستوردة ،
(ى ) قواعد الممارسات السليمة التى يجب الإلتزام بها فى المنشأة الصيدلانية عند تصنيع وتجهيز وتخزين وترحيل وحفظ وتداول وصرف الأدوية والمستحضرات الصيدلانية ،
(ك ) شروط تداول النباتات الطبية ومستحضراتها وضبط تصنيعها وتجهيزها ووصفها وإستعمالها لضمان سلامتها وفاعليتها وجودتها وحسن إستعمالها ،
(ل ) تحديد نماذج الإستمارات والسجلات والشهادات المقررة ،
(م ) تقييد تداول المواد السامة والضارة بالصحة والتى لا ينص قانون آخر على ضبط تداولها لحماية الإنسان والحيوان والبيئة من أخطارها ،
(ن ) الرسوم الواجب دفعها للتسجيل والترخيص والإستئناف وفق أحكام هذا القانون .  

الجــدول 
( أنظر المادة 39 ) 
مخالفة المواد
العقوبــات
37
السجن مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات بالإضافة إلى الغرامة .
38
السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات بالإضافة إلى الغرامة .
15ـ22ـ23ـ 28 ـ29  
السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً 0 
24
السجن لمدة سنتين أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً 0 
16 ـ 18ـ 32  
السجن لمدة سنة أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً 0
25 ـ 31 ـ 33 
السجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً 0
*

----------

